
Show HN: Automatic Slack reminders for pull requests - geekjock
https://pullreminders.com/
======
cjsaylor
I created a similar open source tool for this for work a few years ago called
drill-sergeant: [https://github.com/zumba/drill-
sergeant](https://github.com/zumba/drill-sergeant)

However, it leaves the scheduling mechanism up to you. We currently have it on
a crontab on one of our build boxes that notifies hipchat hourly and a
separate cron that sends an email digest once a day.

I also created a hubot integration as well, but it is out of date since we use
the direct hipchat integration: [https://github.com/cjsaylor/hubot-drill-
sergeant](https://github.com/cjsaylor/hubot-drill-sergeant)

------
geekjock
OP here:

I created this tool because on the last few teams I've worked on, pull
requests would linger around and start then start to get backed up. It's not
fun for managers to chase after old PRs or for developers to constantly beg
each other for code reviews.

I'm hoping that this tool can help teams stay on top of their pull requests
without as much manual nagging!

------
danwjones
My team has needed something like this for ages...gonna give this a whirl.
#hackerNewsComingInClutch

~~~
geekjock
Thanks!

